# Bear encounter



## jjoz05 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been doing some searching for a new bow. The problem i have is i need a 31.5 to 32" draw on one. The bear encounter has up to a 32". I was wondering the good and bad with these bows or what other bows offer up to a 32" draw.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Heard good things about the Encounters, especially the price tag. Hopefully others will chime in as well. 

Are you looking to stay in the same price range as the Encounter?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjoz05 (Aug 21, 2012)

I am hoping to some what close in price,but to get a nice bow that fits good would nice.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Found these bows and specs online this morning:

Mathews: Z9 and the Monster bows all go to 32", might be able to find a used Monster for a good price or even a used Z9 but there aren't a ton of them out there.

Hoyt: Carbon Matrix G3, Spyder 34, and Tribute (43.5 ATA) all have either long draw cams or in the case of the Tribute can easily be changed to a long draw bow.

G5 Prime One goes to 31.5, but is a 39.5" ATA and the Centroid goes to 31"

Martin Nemesis goes to 31", Phantom x4 goes to 32" as well as the Scepter and Seeker

Elite Pure goes to 31.5"

Strother Moxie goes to 32+

I think if you're fine with purchasing a used bow that it would likely fall closer or in to your budget.


----------



## jjoz05 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks i Will do some looking


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Just bought one, great feeling bow. Shoots smoothly.


----------



## jjoz05 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well I stoped at cabela's on my way back from ohio and Shot it and ended up buying it. It is weird shooting a bow that fits good now i just need to get some arrows and start praticing cant wait.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

You'll like it, Bear is a good quality bow and it will serve you well. I've shot a Carnage for the last few years and then an Instinct before that. Both were/are great and I never had an issue with either. The Instinct is now my brother inlaws and is still going strong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jjoz05 (Aug 21, 2012)

Now i might have to get a cross bow for my wife.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats on the bow. I've enjoyed shooting mine. 
Haven't changed a thing on it yet, no need so far.


----------



## kisportolt (Nov 7, 2011)

how are you liking the bear encounter? I'm looking to upgrade my bow this year from my older PSE and I like the price tag on the encounter RTH package. debating between that and the PSE stinger 3G 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjoz05 (Aug 21, 2012)

I love it so far i finally got to shoot it this past weekend. It shoots great, all within 6" before i started to to some tweaking on the sight. It's hard to compare it to my old bow that was 10 to 15yrs old.


----------



## kisportolt (Nov 7, 2011)

good to hear! did you buy the package they offer? wondering how the sight, rest, and peep they put on it are working out. I haven't found anything bad about it yet. 

also wondering to the crowd, does anyone know if the 2013 models are out yet..? I found a site selling a 2013 bear archery encounter package for cheaper than MSRP..they're reputable but it sounds too good to be true


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjoz05 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah i got the package, and everything seems to be fine.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

I also got the package. Wasn't sure I'd like the Whisker Biscuit but it's been fine. I kind of like the arrow staying put rather than having to use a finger to hold it when the bow is being moved around a tree branch or some other obstacle. Clearance for the broadhead isn't a problem either.
I decided I didn't want to put out $650 to $1000+ for a new bow. Been shooting since 1980 and bows don't really hold value very well. 
So I looked at the less expensive bows. Most of them are so much better than bows of even two three years ago it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## jjoz05 (Aug 21, 2012)

The more i shoot mine the more i like it. The only bad thing is i hurt my shoulder the other day and i hurts to pull it back.


----------



## kisportolt (Nov 7, 2011)

well I got one! looks like an awesome bow and the accessories with the package are great. mine came with a 4 pin sight and a bohning quiver. definitely an upgrade from my old PSE









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjoz05 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sweet you will injoy it. Mine is almost sighted in.


----------



## kisportolt (Nov 7, 2011)

it seems awesome, great let-off and balance. didn't notice how much more work my old bow took until I worked this one. can't wait to get my target out and shoot it this weekend. 

what draw/weight do you all have it set at? and what's your preferred arrow?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjoz05 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have it set at 32" and i am not sure what tue weight is. I am not real sure what the best arrows are but i just got some easton ones.


----------

